#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-30
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> good morning
<dpm> morning andrejz :)
<andrejz> i have a couple of questions about import queue but will ask you in about half an hour
<andrejz> need to do something work related before that
<dpm> ok, cool, yeah, ask whenever :)
<RawChid> Good morning
<andrejz> Good morning RawChid
<RawChid> Hi andrejz
<RawChid> How is the "template priority thing" going?
<andrejz> @RawChid: I am already done with it :) About 10 packages with new names appeared in oneiric, so i have to only sort those out
<andrejz> Now i am working on the import queue
<andrejz> i started on friday and there were 219 items in need review and now tehre are only 102 left
<dpm> \o/
<RawChid> Good work :)
<andrejz> some of them are there normally (they linger there for a day or two before they get imported) so actual value is lower
<RawChid> dpm, I see launchpadmanager in the code. But that file/class doesn't exist. Is it something you didn't copied yet, or is it to be built?
<RawChid> I don't know where to find it, already looked in some other branches
<dpm> RawChid, err, sorry, I moved it to another folder and it seems I forgot to commit the change :( - anyway, it's online now, you can find it by pulling the latest commit, thanks for the heads up! :)
<RawChid> Ahh great. I discovered something about the search tool
<RawChid> When searching in dutch translations, it didn't worked before I login (into Gnome) once with a user using Dutch
<RawChid> So the lang pakcs getting copied or something
<dpm> RawChid, I'm not sure what you mean by "login into GNOME". The only thing the tool does is to search the translations in the .mo files in /usr/share/locale-langpack
<dpm> oh, I think I see what you mean now...
<dpm> the tool, when called with no arguments,
<dpm> detects the language of your session
<dpm> and searches for that language
<dpm> but you can specify a language explicitly in the command line
<RawChid> Yes, I know
<RawChid> Already checked it. But I suspect the /usr/share/locale* dirs getting filled the first time a user logs in
<dpm> RawChid, I'm not sure what you mean there. Those dirs are filled when the system installs (or when someone installs a new language)
<RawChid> Hmm, I had it last weekend on another system. Can't re-check it right now. Maybe I did something wrong. For the time being not very interesting
<dpm> ok :)
<andrejz> ok dpm, now it's my turn to bug you :)
<andrejz> my first question is how to find out if a package is in main
<andrejz> for example tehre are many postgresql related packages with need review status
<andrejz> dpm, are you thre?
<dpm> hi andrejz, I'm here now
<dpm> all templates that end up in the imports queue are in main
<dpm> as we're only allowing main imports for now
<andrejz> ok, cool
<andrejz> next question ;)
<dpm> however, sometimes templates get imported because they were in main,
<dpm> and then they get demoted to universe
<dpm> in those cases we need a way to see if they are in main/universe
<andrejz> does it make sense import things such as gcc and postgresql, which are going to be used exclusively by more tehcnical users?
<dpm> andrejz, I think it still makes sense, although I'd definitely give them a low priority. Generally, I haven't accepted gcc translations because they seem to come from different packages, and until now I haven't investigated what the right one is
<andrejz> ok will do
<andrejz> and now for the third question, what to do with packages which include version number
<andrejz> for example
<andrejz> gnome session
<andrejz> in 11.04 there is gnome-session-2.0
<andrejz> but now there is gnome-session-3.0 in import queue
<andrejz> how to use existing translations in such a case?
<dpm> andrejz, I guess we'll have to do the same thing as in evolution
<andrejz> the same goes for gcc (gcc-4.5, gcc-4.6) and such
<andrejz> @dpm: but there is important difference
<andrejz> in that case we need to rename gnome-session-3.0 to gnome-session-2.0, which is incorrect
<andrejz> evolution-3.0 > evolution is ok, gnome-session-3.0 > gnome-session-2.0 in not, IMO
<andrejz> do you undestrand my dilemma, dpm?
<dpm> andrejz, good point. In that case, what do you think if we first rename 'gnome-session-2.0' in all distros to 'gnome-session', and then in oneiric only 'gnome-session-2.0' to 'gnome-session'?
<dpm> let me check out what the name was in other releases and if there ever was a 'gnome-session' template or 'gnome-session-1.0'...
<andrejz> ok
<dpm> andrejz, ok, I've changed 'gnome-session-2.0' to 'gnome-session' to all releases from dapper to oneiric. Do you want to finish this off and approve the new 'gnome-session-3.0' template (and renaming it to 'gnome-session' before you press the button)?
<andrejz> sure
<andrejz> i should import the first file if there are several of the same files, correct?
<dpm> andrejz, correct. If you import the first one, the auto-approver script in Launchpad will take care of the next ones in the queue
<andrejz> cool
<andrejz> for gcc both 4.5 and 4.6 are in the import queue
<andrejz> probably only the newer version should be imported
<andrejz> dpm i suggest renaming of postgresql packages
<andrejz> since now they include version number
<andrejz> so if i want to do that i should only change natty, correct?
<dpm> andrejz, ok, let me have a look first...
<dpm> andrejz, if we change template names, we should make sure we do it for all releases, since otherwise message sharing won't work (I know, it's a pain :( ). The other thing is that we should probably use version numbers in the case we're shipping two different versions of the software, which looking at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+templates seems to be the case in oneiric (postgresql 8.4 and 9.0). Let me check if the 8.4 templa
<dpm> tes should remain active or not...
<dpm> ok, it seems that postgresql-8.4 has been demoted to universe, so I'll disable the 8.4 templates first of all
<dpm> (in oneiric)
<dpm> actually, there is no need to rename templates in previous versions
<dpm> for this particular package
<andrejz> but if we want to transfer the translations form previous versions names need to be the same
<dpm> since the 8.4 translations come from a postgresql-8.4 source package and the 9.0 ones from another. So since the templates are in different source packages translations won't be shared anyway. So the only thing we need to to is to disable all the 8.4 templates in oneiric and approve the 9.0 ones without a version number in the name (as you've already corectly been doing)
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> i also added postgresql in front of the name to make it clearer to translator where they come from
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, that's a really good idea :)
<andrejz> most of the packages start with pg- prefix but not all
<dpm> ok, all 8.4 packages are disabled in oneiric now
<dpm> andrejz, I've noticed xkeyboard-config is on the queue, although it had been approved before. After investigating it, I saw that in the admin page the path of the oneiric template in LP was different than the one in the import queue entry. The one in the import queue entry is the correct one (upstream changed it), so that one you can just approve as it is in the queue (after approving it, the existing template in LP will be updated with the new pa
<dpm> th value)
<dpm> brb
<andrejz> ok
<dpm> andrejz, the localechooser and choosemirror templates are part of debian-installer (they are just generated during the build), so they should be blocked rather than accepted. In general, all templares named templates.pot should be looked at first, because they can generally be blocked
<serfus> do typos in different languages (not the english source) should be filed as bugs?
<andrejz> ok, i looked at them and they made sense so i accepted them, wasn't aware they are a part of debian installer
<andrejz> @serfus: sure. even better get in contact with your translation team directly and tell them about the bug
<andrejz> list of reported bugs is not actively checked by all teams
<dpm> but they get notified when we assign the bugs to them
<serfus> i think that typos should be dealt within a team,
<serfus> what i mean is that i see no reason for a bug
<andrejz> @sefus: we enourage everyone to just report bugs directly on the mailing list or our chat room, especially if it's something small since it causes extra overhead for everyone if it's reported in launchpad
<dpm> serfus, we report them as bugs so that teams can be notified. Now if the reporter knows how to contact each translation team and does that, then there is no need to report the bug. But most people don't know/won't directly contact the translations teams
<andrejz> at dpm just wrote what i was about to add :)
<dpm> ;)
<serfus> roger that
<dpm> :)
<dpm> andrejz, for gcc we should keep the version number in the template name, since we're shipping both gcc-4.6 and gcc-4.5
<andrejz>  is it possible to share translations between them in that case?
<andrejz> i have disabled debian installer templates
<dpm> andrejz, no, translations are only shared between the same source package and template. In this case they come from two different source packages. To be clear, though, message sharing will still happen for e.g. gcc-4.5 in all previous (and future) Ubuntu releases, and gcc-4.6 for all (future) releases
<andrejz> ok i get it
<dpm> cool, yeah, thanks for disabling them. As I say, the 'templates.pot' templates are always suspect, and in most cases they should be blocked
<dpm> there is something else in gcc apart from the need to rename it, and this is why I hadn't approved the templates yet: there are several imports with the same template but a different path, and I'm not sure which one the right one is. Let me see if I can find out more...
<andrejz> ok, i will wait with gcc until i get more information
<dpm> andrejz,
<dpm> <dpm> hi doko, I'm looking at the translations imports queue in LP, and there are a couple of .pot templates coming from gcc which I'm not sure what to do with. They are the same template but come from different paths. My guess is that I should approve one (the one from src/) and block the other one (the one from src-spu/), could you please confim? They're these:
<dpm>  src/libcpp/po/cpplib.pot
<dpm>  src-spu/libcpp/po/cpplib.pot
<dpm> <doko> dpm: ignore the src-spu one (only built on powerpc)
<dpm> <dpm> doko, ok, cool, thanks
<dpm> so we can block the src-spu templates in gcc and approve the others
<andrejz> ok, will do
<dpm> andrejz, awesome, thanks
<andrejz> dpm how long does it take for the script to import all newer templates with the same name
<andrejz> dpm, can't find xkeyboard config, have you approved it before me?
<dpm> andrejz, the same time it takes for it to import other new templates ~20 minutes if there is no load, ~1 day as a rule of thumb. xkeyboard-config: yeah, I had it opened on a tab, so I thought I might as well approve it :)
<andrejz> i am naming gcc packages something like -"gcc-4.6-cpplib"
<andrejz> dpm if i understand gcc 4.4. can be safely disabled in 11.10?
<dpm> andrejz, apparently gcc-4.4 is still in main, so we need to keep it. As per renaming, in this particular case I'd not rename the templates, since it'd be too much work for too little gain (you'd need to rename all source packages and templates for all releases, and it's not an important template). I'd just stick to the naming we've been following until now (and I'm hoping it was consistent :)
<andrejz> so just cpplib as suggested?
<dpm> let me think for a second...
<dpm> so we've got these 3 templates: cpplib
<dpm> gcc
<dpm> libstdcpp
<dpm> for gcc-4.4, gcc-4.5 and gcc-4.6
<dpm> so perhaps we should just attach the -4.4, -4.5 or -4.6 suffix to each of them
<andrejz> ok, sure
<dpm> andrejz, if you're doing it, please do that only for the gcc-4.5 and gcc-4.6 source packages, which are new (had not been approved before). For gcc-4.4 we'll need to rename the templates in all series to make message sharing work, but
<dpm> I don't want to do this manually, so let me see if I can extend the tool to set priorities to do renames as well
<serfus> i would like to fix Bug #789567 as the fix is very easy, but i have no idea where to start... one of you knows and have some time to spare? ;-)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 789567 in sessioninstaller (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Typo string 38 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789567
<dpm> and let's leave the gcc-4.4 template name untouched, so that we remember they need to be changed
<andrejz> ok dpm
<dpm> serfus, great :) So here's how you can start, if you're familiar with bzr. Run 'bzr branch sessioninstaller'
<dpm> err, sorry, typo:
<dpm>     bzr branch lp:sessioninstaller
<serfus> ya :)
<serfus> okay got it
<serfus> (first time a bzr-ed this way)
<serfus> dpm, what would the translation file look like?
<dpm> serfus, the source file reference in launchpad tells you where in the source code this string comes from, but you can also search it manually. So now you can change directory to the sessioninstaller branch you've just checked out and run:
<dpm>     grep -R -n --exclude *.po "opened and" *
<dpm> the output of this command will tell you in which file the original string comes from
<dpm> so it seems it's the sessioninstaller/core.py file, on line 761, right?
<dpm> everything clear so far?
<serfus> right
<serfus> but there is no such file or directory
<dpm> there is on my system, I've just checked out the branch and followed the steps as I was explaining
<dpm> serfus, are you inside the sessioninstaller directory?
<dpm> you can open it in nautilus
<serfus> yes
<serfus> i am in nautilus
<dpm> inside there should be another 'sessioninstaller' directory
<serfus> could be i just don't see it
<dpm> serfus, what exactly can't you see?
<serfus> oh i see
<serfus> my bad
<serfus> :)
<dpm> ok, no worries :) have you found the core.py file where the string comes from?
<serfus> yes
<dpm> if so, you can now open it with an editor, go to line 761 and fix the string
<dpm> let me know when you're done
<andrejz> only about 50 templates imported before 2011-05-29 remaining :)
<serfus> dpm, done
<dpm> andrejz, wow, cool :)
<andrejz> dpm i will bug you again tommorow, i wan't to get it at least down to 30 before translations open
<dpm> serfus, ok, now save the file in the editor and go back to the command line, where you should type 'bzr status' and then let me know what the output of the command line is
<dpm> andrejz, excellent :)
<serfus> modified:
<serfus>   sessioninstaller/core.py
<serfus> arr dpm i have to leave now... thanks allot, i'll be back later and will continue
<dpm> excellent, now you can just commit your changes:
<dpm>      bzr commit --fixes=lp:789567
<dpm> Then you push the branch into LP:
<dpm>     bzr push lp:~serfus/sessioninstaller/bug-789567
<dpm> then go to your https://code.launchpad.net/~serfus code page in LP, find the branch, click on it, and then click on the "Propose for merging" button
<dpm> This will submit your branch to the sessioninstaller developers to merge your changes.
<dpm> Additionally, you should go to bug 789567, click on "Link a related branch" and add the link to the branch
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 789567 in sessioninstaller (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Typo string 38 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789567
<dpm> And that should be it :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-31
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> good morning
<RawChid> Good morning :)
<dpm> morning andrejz and RawChid :)
<andrejz> morning dpm
<andrejz> hello dpm i have a quesion about templates
<dpm> andrejz, sure, ask away :)
<andrejz> where can i find out which version of the software is currently in oneiric
<dpm> andrejz, on the package overview page, let me show you how to get there...
<andrejz> i would like to quicky determine if status "needs review" is only due to version change
<andrejz> just to confirm, if the same package is uploaded by two different people i need to confirm both, correct?
<dpm> andrejz, no, there is no need to approve both. Just approve the older entry
<dpm> it's only blocking that you have to do for each uploader
<dpm> approvals work regardless of the uploader
<dpm> anyway, back to finding out the version of a package, there are several ways:
<dpm> * if you are at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/evolution/, you can just go to the "Overview" tab and it will tell you the versions
<dpm> * You can use the publishing history url: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+publishinghistory, which gives a nice overview too
<dpm> * You can install the ubuntu-dev-tools package and use the 'rmadison' command line tool: 'rmadison evolution'
<andrejz> cool thanks, will write it down
<dpm> Just pick the method that you like best :)
<dpm> andrejz, which package are you looking at now?
<andrejz> i am looking at libgweather
<andrejz> there is a libgwather-3.0 pot in the import queue
<andrejz> if libgweather-3.0 replaces previous version and it's not going to be used anymore then the same name can be used, correct?
<dpm> yeah, we can name libgweather-3.0 to libgweather and approve I guess. Let me double-check...
<dpm> $ rmadison libgweather
<dpm> libgweather | 2.22.1.1-0ubuntu2 |         hardy | source
<dpm> libgweather | 2.22.3-0ubuntu2 | hardy-updates | source
<dpm> libgweather | 2.28.0-1ubuntu2 |        karmic | source
<dpm> libgweather | 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 |         lucid | source
<dpm> libgweather | 2.30.3-0ubuntu1 |      maverick | source
<dpm> libgweather | 2.30.3-1ubuntu1 |         natty | source
<dpm> libgweather | 3.0.2-0ubuntu1 |       oneiric | source
<dpm> so it looks we switched to 3.0 in oneiric and 2.x will not be used, so it should be safe to just rename the entry to 'libgweather' and approve it.
<andrejz> that's what why thought but wasn't certain, thanks
<andrejz> since evolution 2.x is also going to be replaced by 3.x in 11.10 (and will be the only version) I am wondering why we renamed alredy imported template to evolution 2.32 and disabled it instead of just verwriting it like was the case with lobgweather
<serfus> dpm, never got a chance to say thanks yesterday, so many thanks :-)
<dpm> serfus, you're welcome, I saw you submitted your first fix, awesome! :)
<andrejz> dpm, can you answer my dilemma from above?
<dpm> andrejz, that's a good point. Both approaches would have worked, but renaming as libgweather is perhaps better. I can't remember why we needed to rename it: it might have been a mistake on my part, or it might be that both templates had already been imported and we had to rename one of them, as a source package can't have two equally named templates
<andrejz> yes it was the second thing, now i remember, thanks
<kelemengabor> if we are at the templates, could someone explain why got gsettings-desktop-schemase such a high priority? AFAIK its strings are not even visible.
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, let me have a look...
<kelemengabor> dpm: its on the second page: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/hu/+index?start=75&batch=75
<dpm> kelemengabor, so do you think it should be rather treated as if it were a CLI package and be given a priority in the 18th category in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/TemplatesPriority ?
<dpm> kelemengabor, actually, rather than telling me and me changing it, you can probably change it yourself on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+templates and it'll be quicker :)
<kelemengabor> well, about so... like GUI, non-default
<kelemengabor> sure, just wanted to be sure that I'm not mistaken
<kelemengabor> and you don't know something that I should too :)
<dpm> :-)
<kelemengabor> changed both in natty and oneiric
<dpm> great, thanks kelemengabor
<kelemengabor> also, now that we have https://translations.launchpad.net/serverguide, the serverguide template is safe to remove from oneiric, right?
<dpm> yes, good catch
<kelemengabor> done, I think I'll send a mail about this, because stats were a little bit nicer in oneiric than in upstream
<kelemengabor> 8 languages at 100% vs 2
<dpm> kelemengabor, hm, then something went wrong, I asked the docs team about this, and they said they had exported all translations from the source package to the upstream project
<dpm> before doing the move to an upstream project
<kelemengabor> oh no... I couldn't change the priority of gsettings-desktop-schemas :(
<kelemengabor> it says "Constraint not satisfied" under the Owner field
<kelemengabor> what the...
<dpm> ah, wait, I think I had this problem before, perhaps is the owner no longer in launchpad?
<dpm> try to set the owner to the last uploader, or just to rosetta-admins, I think that should work
<kelemengabor> okay, got it :)
<kelemengabor> anyways, I exported the serverguide po files, I'll put it up to my p.u.c folder, perhaps this can save the folks a few clicks
<dpm> kelemengabor, ah, cool, thanks, yeah, just make sure you let the ubuntu-docs team folks about it
<dpm> I'm just typing too quick, it's not that I can't talk... sorry for the poor sentence :)
<kelemengabor> I don't know what the docs people imported. all templates there were last updated on 05-22, while the last change in oneiric was on 05-07 yet the numbers don't match, and the import queue is empty.
<kelemengabor> okay, mail sent
<RawChid> dpm, I guess set_pot_priority has the highest priority to work on right now?
<dpm> thanks kelemengabor
<dpm> hey RawChid, yeah, if you feel you want to do any of the TODO's in the file, just go for it, although the tool is fine as it's working now. One thing that would be interesting to do would be to have a similar tool to change the name of templates, and I'm still thinking of the best way to do this without duplicating code. Perhaps a TemplateManagerApp class that can be instanced in all of the tools that work with templates, where the tool itself wou
<dpm> ld only pass the parameter of the property that needs changing (i.e. priority, or name, etc) to the TemplateManagerApp...
<RawChid> Oh, didn't know it was already working.
<dpm> RawChid, yeah, I used it to mass-change the priorities in oneiric already. If you use the staging LP server (the default option, as you implemented it) you should be able to change priorities for testing too. I gave you permissions on staging so that you could test it
<RawChid> I'm also interesting in building a (PPA) package.
<RawChid> Okay, I'll look into it later this day.
<dpm> RawChid, yeah, we should definitely have a PPA, but I think I'd wait until the tools are more stable
<RawChid> Oke, but I'm just interesing in how to do that kind of stuff :P.
<RawChid> BBL, good day
<dpm> RawChid, sure :)
<dpm> I mean, if you're interested in learning that, by all means try, it's all about finding something interesting to work on to scratch an itch
<andrejz> dpm i have a question
<andrejz> ubuntu documentation is supposed to translated in the upstream project from now on
<andrejz> does it then make sense to also have it as a part of ubuntu translations
<AJenbo> andrejz, ubuntu serverdocs are being moved out of ubuntu translations
<dpm> andrejz, that was only for the server guide, the ubuntu docs are translatable both in the upstream project and in Ubuntu. Thanks to message sharing you can translate in both locations
<andrejz> ok, thanks for clarification
<andrejz> dpm, i am glad to announce have finished the work on the import queue
<andrejz> unity-doc is currently the only package in import queue with status "needs review" older than 2 days
<dpm> andrejz, excellent, yeah, I'll talk tomorrow with the desktop guys to see what we should do with it
<dpm> good work!
<andrejz> thanks :)
<andrejz> is qapt going to be default in kubuntu 11.10?
<andrejz> now i only need to set priority for newly imported packages
<andrejz> so everything is ready to open 11.10 for tranlsations right after alpha 1
<kelemengabor> dpm: so, opening up translations will happen this Friday?
<dpm> kelemengabor, yeah, I think if all goes well we could go for it on Friday
<kelemengabor> okay, I'll be on it :)
<dpm> cool :)
<dpm> I'll start writing the announcement tomorrow
<dpm> and now time to call it a day... see you all tomorrow!
<dpm> and thanks to everyone for the great work, btw :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-01
<dpm> morning
<andrejz> morning
<RawChid> Good morning
<RawChid> dpm, would you like to enable blueprints for the l10n tools?
<dpm> RawChid, hm, I think not for now, I'd prefer only using bugs for tracking features
<RawChid> Hmm, I was think of making a list of things TODO, or some sort of roadmap
<RawChid> It's a bit vague to me at the moment
<RawChid> Only thing I have knowledge of atm are the TODO's in the code
<RawChid> FWIW: bugs aren't enabled either
<dpm> it's a good idea, but any todo item can also be tracked as an individual bug. Also new features can be described and tracked in bugs. I'm a bit reluctant to open blueprints, because I'm not sure I'll use them
<dpm> ok, bug tracker enabled now :)
<TLE> good morning guys
<dpm> morning :)
<AJenbo> morning
<andrejz> morning TLE & Ajenbo
<yurchor> Hi! There is some weird math in total untranslated message accounting for Scilab. See for example https://translations.launchpad.net/scilab/trunk/+lang/uk
<yurchor> Can it be explained in some reasonable way?
<dpm> hi yurchor, I only see a list of templates on that link. I'm not sure I understand the question
<yurchor> Total untranslated at the bottom of the page is 308. But total untranslated by the items is 114. Why?
<dpm> ah, I guess it's because of the other untranslated templates, which don't seem to show the total untranslated strings in numbers (but only in the graph)
<yurchor> Hmm, is there any way to show them? Or just to know what are their names?
<dpm> hm, I'm not sure actually, at first I thought it might be a bug in launchpad, but clicking on one of the untranslated templates does not allow me to translate them, I'm not sure what's going on: https://translations.launchpad.net/scilab/trunk/+pots/double/uk/+translate
<yurchor> It was the blank template (no messages in Scilab pot). I mean the hidden templates with non-zero message count.
<yurchor> Empty templates were in the previous revisions, but the statistic was always right.
<dpm> yurchor, I'm not sure I can follow, I'm not familiar with scilab translation. You mean that they uploaded blank templates?
<yurchor> Yes. The corresponding module conteans no messages to translate.
<yurchor> I mean "contains".
<dpm> then I'd recommend telling the scilab devs to disable those templates first
<yurchor> Thanks.
<dpm> ok, now I understand that part, what about "the hidden templates with non-zero message count", which ones do you mean?
<yurchor> The ones you've told ("because of the other untranslated templates, which don't seem to show").
<dpm> yurchor, can you see this page? -> https://translations.launchpad.net/scilab/trunk/+templates (it might be accessible to project owners only)
<yurchor> Yes. I see it now.
<dpm> there you can see the list of templates with no strings
<dpm> I think the scilab guys should stop importing 0 string pot files
<dpm> or disable them
<yurchor> Thanks. I will try compare those lists.
<dpm> as per the stats, I've just asked on #launchpad:
<dpm> <dpm> henninge, there is still something else, the stats don't match here: https://translations.launchpad.net/scilab/trunk/+lang/uk there is a total of 308 untranslated messages, but in the templates themselves it seems that there are only 114 untranslated ones
<dpm> <henninge> don't bother me about stats
<dpm>  ;-P
<dpm> <henninge> dpm: stats are broken and I have no idea in what way. jtv might know more but I think that really the whole stats business needs some series re-thinking and/or fixing.
<dpm> <dpm> ok, I'll forward that to the translator then ;)
<dpm> <henninge> dpm: ok, not really broken, but I just as lost as you are.
<dpm> anyway, for more info, I'd recommend asking at #launchpad
<yurchor> Thanks.
<dpm> no worries :)
<andrejz> dpm, since only one package needs to be imported (unity-docs) i believe i can safely mark this as DONE. Do you agree?
<dpm> andrejz, definitely, good work!!!
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-02
<andrejz> good morning
<trijntje> good morning people
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<RawChid> Good morning
<RawChid> Anyone know how I can get/install podiff?
<RawChid> Never mind, I found the script
<RawChid> dpm, is it an idea to add podiff to the Translations Tools?
<dpm> RawChid, yeah, it would be an idea, but I've never seen a fully working implementation of a podiff tool, so it might be a bit of work if you want to create it from scratch
<RawChid> At the moment I'm looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~glatzor/podiff/main
<RawChid> Looks like there isn't done anything about it in 5 years
<askhl> Hello.  TLE and I are working on something related to a 'fully working implementation of a podiff tool'.  What would be the 'requirements' in order for it to be a fully working implementation?
<askhl> RawChid, dpm ^
<askhl> (I.e. what are your specific needs?)
<RawChid> I'm not yet familiar with the podiff tool. Just looking what it does at the moment. FYI, I'm working on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-l10n-tools  and was wondering if we should add podiff to this project (keep all scripts in a central place)
<askhl> I thought a podiff implementation was already part of that project
<askhl> (I'll be back later)
<dpm> RawChid, yeah, I'd be up for keeping podiff in ubuntu-l10n-tools. I was aware of the ubuntu-translator tools project, but I started a new one because I wanted to start from scratch and write all tools in python instead of having shell scripts. At some point though, when ubuntu-l10n-tools is stable and provides a superset of the ubuntu-translator-tools functionality, we should either unify both projects or disable one of them.
<dpm> but before moving or forking podiff from ubuntu-translator tools, I'd ask glatzor for permission
<dpm> he's the original ubuntu-translator-tools developer
<dpm> he maintains aptdaemon these days, and he's usually in #ubuntu-devel
<dpm> askhl, I don't have very high requirements on a diff tool for now. Just that I can do 'podiff -u ca.orig.po ca.po' and that it gives me some meaningful output :)
<dpm> I remember you guys mentioned you were working on this. Can you remind me where the project is, and what its status is?
<RawChid> Okay
<askhl> dpm, https://launchpad.net/pyg3t
<dpm> ah yes, thanks askhl
<askhl> There's a big difference bewteen the stable version and the development version
<askhl> should probably finish the ongoing changes and make a release...
<dpm> RawChid, so perhaps you should talk to askhl and unify efforts on the podiff tool ^
<TLE> who said something about podiff
 * TLE looks around
<TLE> *G*
<RawChid> l
<TLE> ahh, sorry I missed the start of the conversation
<TLE> you need a podiff for something?
<RawChid> Okay, Not really
<RawChid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/616725/
<RawChid> In case you missed something
<RawChid> I was wondering of we could add it to ubuntu-l10n-tools project.
<RawChid> But now I understand you are working on that tool.
<askhl> TLE, maybe it's time to finally release a new version
<andrejz> wov. I just got data from provider of slovenian ubuntu mirror
<andrejz> number of visitors has icreased by 40% compared to last year :)
<TLE> dpm, RawChid: Ahh, I just catched up with the conversation. The podiff that is a part of pyg3t works (it is used quite a lot in the danish team) and it has a active maintainer (me). pyg3t as a whole is a pet project that Ask and I work on when we want to do some coding. It is pure python and has been written with maintainability in mind (e.g. with a separate po-parser that all modules use). If you want to include scripts I 
<TLE> askhl: Yeah maybe we should, it is just very bad timing as you know, I'd have way more time to do the cleanup after the changes in the parser in september
<TLE> I mean to do the clean up properly
<TLE> dpm: RawChid: In stead of including scripts back and forth we could also consider just sharing a PPA
<TLE> afk 5 min
<askhl> TLE, the only critical stuff is that the obsoletes should be handled properly.  The parser is compatible with everything I think...
<askhl> TLE, looks like the first (longest) of your messages may have been clipped
<askhl> In any case, I don't think any cleanup is really required.
<TLE> ahh I will paste it in parts:
<TLE> dpm, RawChid: Ahh, I just catched up with the conversation. The podiff that is a part of pyg3t works (it is used quite a lot in the danish team) and it has a active maintainer (me).
<TLE> pyg3t as a whole is a pet project that Ask and I work on when we want to do some coding. It is pure python and has been written with maintainability in mind (e.g. with a separate po-parser that all modules use).
<TLE>  If you want to include scripts I humbly think that it is a good place to start. We also have a tool for grepping in pofiles, for xml-checking in po-files and for looking for common errors
<TLE> askhl: yeah, it was mainly podiff I would have liked to restructure, but that can wait, lets get together some evening and finish the migration to the new parser up and make a release
<RawChid> Okay, thanks for the info.
<dpm> Andre_Gondim, are you around?
<dpm> I got disconnected a couple of times, so reposting this in case it didn't go through:
<dpm> <dpm> TLE, yeah, it looks good. It looks to me that's already the best place for a podiff tool, since I understand that the aim is for the project to be generic, whereas right now ubuntu-l10n-tools is still a bit Ubuntu-specific (apart from the search tool). If you are interested in feedback, I do have a comment on the project: I'd suggest calling it something more readable than pyg3t, as it's not really catchy or easy to remember, and most import
<dpm> antly,
<dpm>   it does not say what the project is about
<TLE> PYthon GetText Translation Toolkit = pyg3t, and then you read it like py-get, ahh we thought it was so clever
<TLE> dpm: ^^
<TLE> *G*
<TLE> we'll think about it
<TLE> anyway
<askhl> There's a choice between googlability and legibility.  It's one or the other
<askhl> But I suppose a sufficiently obscure proper name would also do
<dpm> TLE, yeah, I got it when I went to the LP page :) It's definitely clever, but it sounded a bit cryptic to me. Anyway, just a piece of feedback, I've been looking at the code and it looks nice
<TLE> yes, the project is meant to be general
<TLE> but since a ppa is fairly ubuntu centric I guess there wouldn't b a problem with sharing a PPA
<TLE> who knows
<TLE> in any case, maybe the most important thing is that we are still active, and interested in making it do cool stuff,
<TLE> so we would be open to suggestions and feature requests as long as they fir within our ideas for the project
<TLE> err: fit
<TLE> have to reboot, be back in 2 min
<TLE> ahh that felt better, I've been stuck in windows all day
<dpm> I bet it's like getting out of the matrix ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-03
<dpm> good morning all
<serfus> i have encountered in a error which i don't know how to deal with
<serfus> "	
<serfus> 'msgstr' is not a valid Python format string, unlike 'msgid'. Reason: The character that terminates the directive number 1 is not a valid conversion specifier."
<serfus> on https://translations.launchpad.net/lernid/trunk/+pots/lernid/he/13/+translate
<dpm> serfus, oh, it's because gettext does not yet support the new style of python string formatters :( The developers should use old style replacements...
<serfus> dpm, so it's a bug?
<dpm> serfus, it should be reported as a bug, since it makes the string untranslatable
 * serfus is going to report
<dpm> serfus, feel free to subscribe me to the bug
<serfus> i will add the ubuntu translation project as affected so it will subscribe the translation coordinators
<dpm> serfus, please don't add the ubuntu-translations project, as Lernid is not part of the main repository
<serfus> oh right
<dpm> it's in universe, so it cannot be translated as part of the Ubuntu project in Launchpad
<dpm> it can just be translated as a standalone project
<serfus> okay so i will subscribe only you
<dpm> thanks serfus :)
<serfus> dpm, i would appreciate it if you will have a look to see if i got it right
<serfus> thanks!
<dpm> serfus, which bug number was it?
<serfus> dpm, Bug #792364
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 792364 in lernid "string 13 is not translatable (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792364
<yurchor> Can the Bug #792364 be caused by the mistakingly parsed percent sign in "% of"? When I've translated Lernid I just left it as is and it works.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 792364 in lernid "string 13 is not translatable (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792364
<kelemengabor> hi dpm, should I open Oneiric translations now? Is it my job to announce it too?
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, I was going to send an e-mail to the u-t-c list, but since you're here, it's even better :) So here's the situation: the import queue looks good, I've got an announcement blog post draft and I've requested the oneiric langpack exports to be enabled. I'm still waiting for this request to be processed, so I'm not sure whether we should announce it today or wait until Monday. I think we could do it today, though, what do you think?
<kelemengabor> well, it would be great if we could have the first langpacks out at the same time
<kelemengabor> also, I'm not in a hurry
<dpm> ok, then we leave it until Monday. pitti was away today and he's back on Monday, so it might also be best that he's around to double check the langpacks are ok
<kelemengabor> okay
<dpm> cool, let's sync up on Monday then
<dpm> thanks
<kelemengabor> then I'll generate some bugspam during the weekend :)
<kelemengabor> one question about that: we have lots of old l10n bugs with the status Fix Committed. Do you think it is safe to mark them as Fix Released without asking teams to double check?
<dpm> kelemengabor, I think if they are not a lot, it might be better to ask the teams in a bug comment and mark the bugs as incomplete. If the teams are then unresponsive, the bugs will auto-expire after a while. Another alternative would be to send an e-mail to the mailing list and ask teams to mark their bugs as released (if it applies). It's easy to see the bugs assigned to each team, e.g.:
<dpm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-es
<kelemengabor> there is about 80 of these
<dpm> then I'll leave the decision to you as bugmaster :) In any case, I think even if you decide marking them as fix committed, it might be worth sending the e-mail to the translators list. If teams then go and mark the bugs as fix released themselves, it will save you some clicking :)
<kelemengabor> hm, good idea :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, btw, do you know about https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface ? It's quite handy when triaging bugs, I tend to use it more and more. For example, to assign a bug to a team, I just reply to the bug e-mail adding:
<dpm>  status triaged
<dpm>  importance low
<dpm>  assignee ubuntu-l10n-hu
<dpm> (note the required space at the start of each sentence)
<kelemengabor> not really
<serfus> looks like Bug #451673 is still valid in natty
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 451673 in yelp (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Untranslated Yelp main page (Ubuntu Help Center) (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 52)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451673
<kelemengabor> serfus: that's impossible, yelp's main page was completely replaced in Natty with a more easily translatable one
<serfus> i can't check now but i will check again tomorrow
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-05
<serfus> in what team do i need to be in order to assign translations bugs to language teams?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-05-29
<artnay> does bug 1006049 affect you? please confirm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1006049 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "Deja-dup's notifications appear in English although (Finnish) translations exists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006049
<kelemengabor> artnay: I'll look into it sometime tomorrow, thanks for the bug :)
<artnay>  kelemengabor: thanks, I figured you'd do that ;-)
<artnay> kelemengabor: do you happen to know what's the outcome of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<artnay> Signoff deadline: 17th of May 2012 1400 UTC Language pack version: 1:12.04+20120508
<kelemengabor> artnay: in theory, those packages should have been released
<artnay> tested from -proposed, worked well, reported everything ok but the langpacks are still Version: 1:12.04+20120417
<kelemengabor> already...
<kelemengabor> um, I'll ping people tomorrow, thanks for the heads up
<artnay> kelemengabor: yeah, I was just thinking if dpm forgot or if some problems were spotted
<artnay> it might affect bug 1006079 as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1006079 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Use up-to-date translations at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006079
#ubuntu-translators 2012-05-30
<artnay> dpm: hi. 22:34     artnay : kelemengabor: do you happen to know what's the outcome of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA 22:35     artnay : Signoff deadline: 17th of May 2012 1400 UTC Language pack version: 1:12.04+20120508 22:35     artnay : tested from -proposed, worked well, reported everything ok but the langpacks are still Version: 1:12.04+20120417
<dpm> artnay, let me talk to pitti to upload them
<artnay> dpm: great
<dpm> artnay, <pitti> dpm: general and gnome packages are in; -kde pacakge copies are requested, but LP seems to take some time to think about them..
<dpm> kelemengabor, ^
<kelemengabor> great :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-05-31
<dpm> good morning
<andrejz> Hi!
<andrejz> Does anyone know where to translate command not found ?
<andrejz> there is a package in precise
<andrejz> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/command-not-found/+pots/command-not-found/sl/+translate
<andrejz> But there is no string No command ' ' found, did you mean:
<dpm> hi andrejz, I used to translate it from there. Is that particular string not in the template?
<andrejz> No command 'command name' found, did you mean
<dpm> andrejz, hm, it seems the command-not-found program is either not loading translations or that particular string is not marked for translation
<andrejz> i would gess the second since it's not in the template
<andrejz> guess
<andrejz> strange nobody has noticed this before ;)
<andrejz> how can one check if it's marked for translation ?
<dpm> looking at the code
<dpm> e.g.
<dpm> bzr branch lp:command-not-found
<dpm> cd command-not-found
<dpm> grep -R 'did you mean' *
<dpm> andrejz, btw, I saw you marked the work item to keep track of universe translation contacts as done, good work! Would you mind adding a note to the whiteboard as to where are you keeping track of them (e.g. wiki, Trello..., etc)?
<andrejz> doing it on wiki
<andrejz> banshee is already in quantal
<andrejz> for the rest i am waiting developer response
<andrejz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Universe_Translations_in_LP
<dpm> andrejz, cool, thanks. So would you mind updating the whiteboard on the blueprint with this URL? This way it's easier for everyone to know where to look at
<dpm> ah, I see you've already done it, thanks!
<andrejz> basically just 2 developers replies in 1 week
<andrejz> so we will see how it will go
<andrejz> now at least banshee is in,so we have started with something
<trijntje> if I grep for 'command not found' I only get results for bash, could the string be in there?
<trijntje> (searching in /usr/share/locale*)
<andrejz> i think that's might not be the same string
<trijntje> andrejz: I'm not sure, if I start another shell with /bin/sh, giving in a random command gives "not found" instead of "command not found"
<andrejz> hm, interesting
<andrejz> if i type something strange i get exactly the same string as the one in bash
<andrejz> but if i trype ping2 instead of ping
<andrejz> I get a string "No command 'ping2' found, did you mean: "
<andrejz> which i cannot find in bash
<trijntje> andrejz: I think that is done by command-not-found, which lives in /usr/lib/command-not-found
<andrejz> yes, but that string is not in the template
<andrejz> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/command-not-found/+pots/command-not-found/sl/+translate
<andrejz> dpm
<andrejz> i found those strings in command not found
<dpm> ah cool
<andrejz> how can one see if they are marked for translation from source code
<andrejz> ?
<dpm> they should be wrapped in _(), e.g. _('This is a translatable string')
<kelemengabor> gabor@gabor-VirtualBox:~/checkout/ubuntu/command-not-found/po$ intltool-update -p
<kelemengabor> Cannot find top_srcdir in Makefile. at /usr/bin/intltool-update line 1146.
<kelemengabor> hm, this doesn't look good
<kelemengabor> and the pot file is not generated by this
<andrejz> i agree kelemengabor
<kelemengabor> looking closer at it, looks like the i18n part is a mess of this package :\
<kelemengabor> it uses a po/Makefile, which is referenced from setup.py, but commented out even there
<kelemengabor> geez :(
<kelemengabor> I'll try to create a pot file from what we have and upload it
<kelemengabor> then dung out this mess at the upstream/quetzal level
<dpm> thanks kelemengabor
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/command-not-found/+pots/command-not-found pot file is uptodate, happy translating! :)
<artnay> kelemengabor: don't print '<command-name>: command not found' <- is it supposed to be like that?
<kelemengabor> artnay: ?
<kelemengabor> this is what's written there...
<kelemengabor> /usr/lib/command-not-found --help writes this out
<artnay> figured it out although there's not much documentation, only /usr/share/doc/command-not-found/README and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommandNotFoundMagic
<artnay> print >>sys.stderr, _("%s: command not found") % args[0] - the translation exists but it's not used
<andrejz> thanks kelemengabor
<andrejz> however there are still some strings not marked for translation just so that you know
#ubuntu-translators 2012-06-02
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> https://translations.launchpad.net/terminator/trunk/+pots/terminator/de/+translate  is showing me that "terminator" is transltaed completly (completet mostly 2010) but terminator from 12.04 is still english. is that a bug in launchpad? the package? or do i missing something?
<iceroot> completly into german
<iceroot> seems to be a bug in the package, the source-package is containing the correct "de.po" i will create a bug against terminator
<iceroot> to fast, the strings which are still in english are not in the "de.po" or in launchpad. so i guess its still a bug in terminator which should be reported upstream because not everything there is designed for translation
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/terminator/+bug/1007815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1007815 in terminator (Ubuntu) "Terminator has missing items in the template for translation on launchpad" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-translators 2013-05-28
<dpm> good morning
#ubuntu-translators 2013-05-30
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2013-05-31
<UbuPhillup> hi
<UbuPhillup> no meeting
<UbuPhillup> !op UbuPhillup
#ubuntu-translators 2014-05-30
<mark06> can anyone help?
<phillip> hi, anybody there, who can help me with fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1222789 ?I can not find this string :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1222789 in Ubuntu Translations "Printer setup is translated incorrectly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<trijntje> phillip: grep -Ri "string" /usr/share/locale*
<phillip> trijntje: will try when I'm back at my pc
<phillip> thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2015-05-29
<ricotz> hello, is someone here able to manage the ubuntu-translators mailing-list and can approve a pending mail?
#ubuntu-translators 2018-05-28
<oysteins> I want to join the language team for Norwegian Nynorsk, but the team appears inactive – the administrators do not respond to the mails I have sent them.
<oysteins> I applied several months ago but currently no response.
<oysteins> How is it possible to become a member when the admins are inactive?
#ubuntu-translators 2020-05-31
<slack0> hello everyone
<slack0> I'm a Spanish speaking certified translator and Ubuntu desktop user willing to join this community.
